# Cement Board and Drywall



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

When I've done this in the past I just butted the cement board within a 1/8" or so of the ceiling, and then tiled up to the ceiling, and applied a bead of silicone caulk between the tile and the ceiling. Not sure if that's Kosher, but it seemed to work for me.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can apply paper tape and compound to the corner, as you would with a normal sheetrock wall and ceiling. Treat the cement board like normal sheetrock.


----------

